# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 March 2011)

Good evening all! 

With April now only a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday, March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## burglar (25 March 2011)

Hi Joe Blow,
AXE again please !

:axt::axt:


----------



## explod (25 March 2011)

eio please Joe


----------



## drillinto (25 March 2011)

PCL
Thank you, Joe.


----------



## jbocker (25 March 2011)

IPR please Joe


----------



## Agentm (25 March 2011)

txn again thnx


----------



## nulla nulla (25 March 2011)

CPA thanks Joe.


----------



## springhill (25 March 2011)

AIW thanks Joe, the move from uranium to gold may gain some traction this month


----------



## bigdog (25 March 2011)

DMA, thanks Joe


----------



## basilio (25 March 2011)

Lets try for HOG this time. Thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (25 March 2011)

WHN thanks


----------



## Piggy Bank (25 March 2011)

ORD thanks Joe.


----------



## Mickel (25 March 2011)

LNC please Joe


----------



## namrog (25 March 2011)

ALD please,

Left it too late last month,


----------



## kgee (25 March 2011)

CAS thanks Joe
(could be a busy month with possible mining license -Iron, and resource upgrade- gold)
ps speccy don't hold


----------



## absolute1 (25 March 2011)

ckk please


----------



## Tanaka (25 March 2011)

HUN, please


----------



## adobee (25 March 2011)

SSC  again please


----------



## AngusSmart (25 March 2011)

MSB thanks Joe!


----------



## lazyfish (25 March 2011)

SBL for me thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 March 2011)

TZL please


----------



## Muschu (25 March 2011)

ETE please Joe


----------



## easylikesunday (25 March 2011)

HOG please.


----------



## derty (26 March 2011)

GOA for me please Joe.


----------



## grandia3 (26 March 2011)

AGE again pls
thanks


----------



## prozac (26 March 2011)

Hi Joe,
I'll have a change of pace this month and tip RMP.
Thanks.


----------



## TabJockey (26 March 2011)

SGY thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 March 2011)

JPR thanks Joe.  

Chart on JPR thread.


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2011)

PEN

Muchas gracias me amigo.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 March 2011)

BCN thanks Joe

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (26 March 2011)

BDM

thanks Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (27 March 2011)

Hi Joe,

GCR ..... expecting some positive cycles, during April ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Crom (27 March 2011)

WEll, finally qualified for the opportunity to contest the tipping comp!

FML thanks Joe


----------



## Dracuu (27 March 2011)

ABU thanks!


----------



## jonojpsg (27 March 2011)

Hey hey, no ones taken SDL yet, so given that DFS is due out by end March I'll have a crack at it please


----------



## Slipperz (27 March 2011)

I'll take PRR again thanks Joe


----------



## Liar's Poker (27 March 2011)

I'll go BKP this month Joe.

Thanks,

-Liar-


----------



## mr. jeff (28 March 2011)

Hi Joe
may I please have AGR.
thanks


----------



## SevenFX (28 March 2011)

FMS please Sir.


----------



## jonnycage (28 March 2011)

cus plesae Joe


----------



## chiasm (28 March 2011)

MNM again for me please!


----------



## noirua (28 March 2011)

RSL please, thanks Joe


----------



## Sdajii (28 March 2011)

AVX, thanks!


----------



## easylikesunday (28 March 2011)

Just realised HOG was already taken.

BMG still available?


----------



## surfingman (28 March 2011)

tgs, thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (28 March 2011)

ZHE - Zheng He Global Capital

Just for something different i thought id throw in a financial smoky from one of my watch lists.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (28 March 2011)

PEN? are we aloud to have 2? as someone already called it

if not,

i say EGO


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2011)

Hi Joe ,can i have AED thanks


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2011)

*Re:huge bid comes for toll...tb wins tipping comp!*

TOL thx joe...expecting some big news very soon...tb


----------



## pedalofogus (29 March 2011)

AJM again thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (30 March 2011)

CXY this time
Thanks Joe


----------



## rcm617 (30 March 2011)

ZGL,
thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (30 March 2011)

IRC please.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 March 2011)

NTR again thanks Joe - should be out of suspension once acquisition of new gold project is finalised! Good luck to all


----------



## matty77 (30 March 2011)

ARU please

10q


----------



## lazyfish (30 March 2011)

lazyfish said:


> SBL for me thanks




Actually can I change to CVR please lol  if not don't worry.


----------



## skc (30 March 2011)

MUI thanks.


----------



## Buckfont (31 March 2011)

SGZ, Scotgold thanks Joe


----------



## craigj (31 March 2011)

CEO  thanks joe


----------



## robusta (31 March 2011)

PHK again thankyou


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 March 2011)

eenie-meanie-mi-o-tech,
pick-a-flakey-biotech:

*CDY* _!!_

Due to come out of its kennel.

Tx Joe!


----------



## Synergy (31 March 2011)

I'll have a go with OXX thanks Joe



pixel said:


> CXY this time
> Thanks Joe




+200% in the two days before the start... you had the right idea anyway!


----------

